
Show HN: I launched a side project for my studio to solve common design issues - jamiesyke
https://www.service-o-rama.com/
======
jamiesyke
I've run a couple of studios and with my latest one (AVA) I wanted to do
things a little differently, so we launched Service-O-Rama today to offer
transparently priced packages to product owners and founders. Hopefully it
helps take some of the mystery out of world class product service... or if
not, someone has fun with the website. I designed and built it in around 9
days from idea to live. I used Webflow as I totally suck with code, if we get
some traction, we'll rebuild it in something fancier if needs be. Any feedback
welcome, first time launching a product.

